# Big Ugly Tools



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Never been a big fan of the big ugly tool but learned a thing or two over at Wood Central watching this video. Reed Gray aka Robo Hippy & Fred Uggla put on an outstanding presentation. Reason for posting folks might enjoy this tool more than making or buying carbide tools. Since never use the tool videos will show how and what tool can do!






How to use;





How to make;






For people who like their own tools take some time to enjoy these videos.

Would be interested in how you make out.


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

Never heard of it, I'll give it a watch at home later.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Very cool. I wouldn't mind giving this a try. So where does one obtain this "Tanton" metal they are talking about?


----------



## Walt447 (Aug 18, 2010)

Amazing tool but even he stated it took him 18 yrs to be proficient . I think I will stick to my chisels .


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Ok, so I shoulda done a bit more Googling before I posted that. The correct term is Tantung G And you can buy pieces in various sizes on E-bay.

Now my question is … can a regular hand held propane ( or MAPP) torch get hot enough to do silver solder?


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Stellite seems to be very expensive and Tantung G isn't exactly cheap. If I had the stuff laying around and wanted to improve an old carbon steel chisel, seems like the way to go. Or if I had the stuff laying around along with some mild steel flat bar, it's a good way to go. But if I already have HSS and/or carbide scrapers, I'm not seeing the benefit. You could also buy a HSS parting tool, silver solder it to some mild steel and achieve a similar result for a less money.
http://www.amazon.com/3mmx25mmx200mm-Turning-Parting-Milling-Lathe/dp/B00HG9XAWS/


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

As a rule most woodturner's turners frugal but on occasion splurge on what perceives to be better steel. 
Tantung G is basically V.R. Wesson's version of Stellite steel - a cobalt turning alloy.

Cast Alloy lathe tools
http://www.conradhoffman.com/stellite.htm

T-15 even better than Tantung/Stellite-T-15 is even harder, but it still takes a razor-edge.

If you turn mostly domestic and some exotic woods Tantung -G or Stellite will produce a much better surface with fewer tools marks than carbide cutters. You can go straight from the grinder or hone the edge same as HSS.

If you turn a lot of Tru-stone, antler, bone, or some exotic wood species carbide cutters the way to go.

Dennis Steward was credited with putting Tantung on his slicer tool, now part of Sorby RS2000 System. Not sure if Sorby still uses Tantung. Kelton Hollower's use a special alloy on their tips.

Did not take Fred 15-18 years to become proficient with the tool, he was good to go after couple days of instruction. He has gone on to modify the tools for his use. Fred turns & sells about 800 bowls a year!

In the third video Randal Dale walk you through the soldering process. Have to use an acetylene torch.

Cost wise not sure what to tell you but can sharpen Tantung-G on a bench grinder and hone if desire. While can touch up a carbide insert a few times with diamond stone eventually have to replace.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Too expensive for me and the acetylene requirement counts me out.


----------

